# Mayor Eric Garcetti LET THE LA MARATHON Run on Mar 8 Thru FOUR Cities And Spread COVID-19....!



## nononono (Mar 23, 2020)

*On March 8th 2020 LA Mayor Eric Garcetti let 25,000 people run thru four cities and potentially spread** COVID-19 thru ALL four cities and beyond....
How is that for IRRESPONSIBILITY !!!!*






*Nice example of " Social Distancing displayed above in the LA 2020....
It would have been REAL EASY for the Mayor to say NO...Not only NO, BUT HELL NO !!!!



What's the Date Today .....March 23, 2020....
YES 15 Days later and LA is in the midst of a problem ....
As of today at 12:00 pm local time LA County has :*









*Novel Coronavirus in Los Angeles County** 

* 536 CASES   7 DEATHS

Was it worth it to run the LA Marathon thru Four Cities and potentially
spread the COVID -19 Virus.....

WAS IT ?????????????

Here's a quote from a runner who ran LA 2020..*

"On March 8, I ran the Los Angeles Marathon. This was my back-up race; I was supposed to run the Tokyo Marathon a week earlier, but the mass participation race was canceled due to a surge in coronavirus cases in the city. Switching to the L.A. Marathon meant I wouldn’t lose any of my training. But by the time I toed the start line, the virus had spread across the globe; there were at least 11 confirmed cases of *COVID-19 in Los Angeles* and one fatality in California.  "


*That to me is the height of IRRESPONSIBILITY ......!


Now the Navy ship Mercy has to be docked in LA because of the 
potential for overloading LA Hospitals with COVID-19 patients..

Was it REALLY worth it Mr .....??????????????*


----------

